# timing chains



## rowleja (May 30, 2003)

Anybody ever changed timing chains on a Nissan with a 1.6?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

no... you don't really have to change them at all... ever... what's the problem? are they getting noisy?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

...I thought over time (long time) the links actually become somewhat 'stretched' causing problems?...


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

they become stretched at around 200k miles worth of high revving if you drag race constantly and have high milage then sure you can change it...it just requires you basically taking the motor out of the car.

let's hope you don't skip a tooth
O


----------

